# Milani Lip Flash : Opinions, Thoughts?



## mturner0516 (May 11, 2011)

I just got the Milani Lip Pencils in Flash light, Star Flash, and In a Flash. I think that they're decent but I didn't realize they had so much glitter. The red (flash light) is my least favorite. What are your thoughts, opinions?


----------



## DJ_Roxas (May 11, 2011)

They're decent but they need more of a color range. I used to have one and it wasn't too bad but I would love different colors than what they have.


----------



## FarrahFace (May 13, 2011)

I have 4 of them and I love them. Flashlight is one of my favs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I too hope they make them in more colors and while I love glitter, a few without glitter would be nice.


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 17, 2011)

Anyone have the orangy one? I dont know the name. I'm curious about the pigmentation.


----------



## Curly1908 (May 19, 2011)

I like some of the swatches, but I'm hesitant to pay $8 for a drugstore product.


----------



## Kragey (May 19, 2011)

They're truly lovely and pigmented. However, I do wish they'd expand the range a bit and make some without glitter...glitter isn't something I'm really in to.


----------



## kimbunney (May 22, 2011)

I have three of them but its just okay! I was more attracted to the flashy packaging. I won't be buying anymore...they are a "fun" look to me. Not something I can wear daily.


----------



## Amija (Jun 23, 2011)

I bought the .brown one months ago and just recently started using it.  I really love it for toning down some lipsticks or as kind or a liner  for lipgloss.  I want to get the purple one and hot pink one to wear under lipgloss.


----------

